
Life with Dynamic Typing - dkarapetyan
http://swannodette.github.io/2015/01/09/life-with-dynamic-typing/
======
CmonDev
TL;DR: rudimentary design by contract applied to some dynamic languages in an
effort to make them at least a bit more maintainable.

